# Wanted: Playa Del Carmen or Cancun December 27 to January 3



## troysers (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking for week 52 in Playa del Carmen or Cancun.  Ideally Royal Haciendas.  We are 2 adults and 2 teenagers.


----------



## troysers (Dec 13, 2014)

Still looking.  Please click on TUG user name to send message.  Thanks.


----------

